# What do the color icons mean?



## mweathers (Sep 4, 2007)

I just can't figure this one out: In the daily schedule I see a colored clock next to each upcoming recording. Some are blue, some are green and some are yellow. What do these mean?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The colors indicate tuners. You have 3 SAT tuners in the Hopper, so a different color for each one.

I think Dish must have learned a lesson from the way they do it on their dual-tuners... where they numbered them... and then people wanted to know how to pick which tuner... so this time they just color coded them since it really doesn't matter which is recording and which is being watched.


----------



## mweathers (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks! I knew I could count on someone hear to shed some light.


----------

